# Console + Mini bodies Question



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got this big ass console in my vehicle (2006 Ford XR6 Falcon).
I have CD Ultra compression drivers. Was really hoping to run full body horns, but due to the gas pedal position (Damn RHD! ) and foot room around the pedals, they're just going to be a nightmare to install.

My question is, will the console give me hell when it comes to tuning with the mini bodies? Am I better to simple run some tweeters in the sail panels instead?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

It can definitely give you some frustration if all you do is try dsp to fix.

I would stuff that hole you have behind the console with foam and pad the side of console with something as well...


The minis will throw a ton of energy sideways.
If you can get the minibody pushed back farther so it throws the brunt of its energy to behind the console it could work beautifully. 

I can't see in pics but if there's a under dash panel behind console next to gas peadal and forward of that and remove it without horrible cosmetic issues do that. 

You could re make something out of mesh and carpet and a foam pad it so the sound pushes through it and shoots behind the console (for the most part) or just some foam pad by itself 

If you can't do any of that you'll have to just listen and make fine adjustments to the mounting angle (toe in/out by only a couple degrees) and /or tilt up/down. The goal to try to get the reflection to hit at an angle that is the least destructive if there's no way to mitigate reflections. 

It should be at the least very listenable, if it's a one seat tune you will have dsp tricks at hand to help


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a pretty big console but had no issues with my minis. I covered it in a towel to see if things changed and it wasn't much. 

Most of my challenges were door mounted mids.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

make a panel with some thin board and 1" acoustic foam to cover the center console. that will help break up any reflections off the console


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks fellas. That gives me a bit of reassurance. 
On the positive side, there doesn't look there's much behind the kick panels, so I should be able to get them hard up against the sheet metal.




nadams5755 said:


> Most of my challenges were door mounted mids.


Thant's the next challenge lol. Trying to fit XS69's in to silly Ford 5x7" openings with less than 2" mounting depth available


----------

